# Just what, seriously can someone explain this to me?



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2011)

I just found out there are people with a AIDS fetish.
Can someone explain this to me?
Do they want to die or something?

Also please move the thread cause I found out it's not JUST furries.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I'm sure if you have AIDS everyone gives you lots of attention because you're sick and oh so frail and dying and such.

So it doesn't surprise me that a group of escapist attention whores would idolize it.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 5, 2011)

It might have something to do with that bug catcher/spreader fetish.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 5, 2011)

AIDS fetish is for pussies
Ebola fetish is where it's at :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Well, I'm sure if you have AIDS everyone gives you lots of attention because you're sick and oh so frail and dying and such.
> 
> So it doesn't surprise me that a group of escapist attention whores would idolize it.


 Wow first post in, and it's explained.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow first post in, and it's explained.


 All of us crap posters are still just finding out the site is up. :V


----------



## Enwon (Jan 5, 2011)

OP, if it exists, then there is a fetish for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2011)

Wox said:


> All of us crap posters are still just finding out the site is up. :V


 My "time to bullshit" sense was tingling therefore I knew it was back online :V


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2011)

Because, furries.

Because, people.

You know how fucked up of a group we are.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My "time to bullshit" sense was tingling therefore I knew it was back online :V


 FAF is my homepage. Also it was set to auto refresh every 3 seconds so that I could watch for the moment it came back online.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2011)

Wox said:


> FAF is my homepage. Also it was set to auto refresh every 3 seconds so that I could watch for the moment it came back online.


 That's not as impressive as having a esp sense specifically dedicated to telling when someone is trollable/bullshit to piss people off.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 5, 2011)

I came back when I did because of luck.

The same kinda of luck that lets me see a cub submission on the FA mainsite, and then see it again after it was bawleted and reuploaded a couple hours later.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 5, 2011)

I already made this thread. 

You're slacking.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 5, 2011)

trying to make themselves feel better about having it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2011)

*replied to wrong thread*


----------



## Noise (Jan 5, 2011)

The world is full of surprises.. even people who want to die a slow death.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I just found out there are furries with a AIDS fetish.
> Can someone explain this to me?
> Do they want to die or something?


 
SA did that article on that bugchasing site years ago.

Basically, bugchasers have a fetish for contracting STD's.

Rule 36


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I just found out there are furries with a AIDS fetish.
> Can someone explain this to me?
> Do they want to die or something?



Seriously?

That is a pretty f*cked up fetish.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2011)

nah, I think this is a sub group to that one fetish...you know...that one where you get off to purposely getting someone contracting HIV or something.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 5, 2011)

Wox said:


> All of us crap posters are still just finding out the site is up. :V


 
Or, like with me, they're all busy doing..

Wait, nvm.. Forgot we were talking about furries..


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an aids fetish..

fortunately my fetish involves fire. lots of it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 5, 2011)

AIDs is caused by sex or blood contact. Basically they are either perverts or people who love sparkling vampires.


----------



## Pine (Jan 5, 2011)

-Furries
-AIDS

I think that's all you need to say to make this topic make sense.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2011)

Furries who have aids fetishes automatically win a darwin award.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah good, my daily dose of furfags whining about furfags is back.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 6, 2011)

Link this, I must see it. And to answer your question-years ago I some kind of strange porn site with people that liked people that had stds and would have sex with them so I guess there are some people like that...but that was just some cheesy porn site so I wouldn't go on that for entire reference. XD But yeah, that's just wrong.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 6, 2011)

They want to infect others with AIDs. _Pshhh, freaky_.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey can I make a request faf?
Can we as a collective get FoxNews somehow on this shit, I know as a whole fafers hate fox but getting the std fetish out in the light would help reduce the spread of stds?  P.S. why fox?  Cause they kick everyone's asses viewer wise.
Also I didn't know it wasn't just furries... my sis has this


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditto, lets go notify FAUX news who always lamblasts things out of proportion. one here did a segment about people taking beer rectally.

but I think this is a good idea.
eh think cannonfodder is a pretty cool guy eh talks to faux news and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> Ditto, lets go notify FAUX news who always lamblasts things out of proportion. one here did a segment about people taking beer rectally.
> 
> but I think this is a good idea.
> eh think cannonfodder is a pretty cool guy eh talks to faux news and doesnt afraid of anything.


 ...Uhm how could foxnews possibly blow out of proportion people who get off infecting others with stds?


Honestly I really did think it was just furries doing this, but damn.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 6, 2011)

You act like this is new or something. I've known of this AIDS fetish for quite some time now.

The latest fetish that really got a WTF reaction out of me is when I heard there's a fetish for tapdancing. Just... wat.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2011)

fetishes arent rational, you just have them. they dont know why they think its hot, they just do


----------



## Oovie (Jan 6, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> You act like this is new or something. I've known of this AIDS fetish for quite some time now.
> 
> The latest fetish that really got a WTF reaction out of me is when I heard there's a fetish for tapdancing. Just... wat.


 You shrug off an AIDs fetish, and react to a tap dancing fetish? Who gives a shit about tap dancing to even warrant a reaction!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2011)

I've heard of it before, so I not surprised.

Disgusted that people want to intentionally spread AIDS to others? Yes.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I just found out there are people with a AIDS fetish.
> Can someone explain this to me?
> Do they want to die or something?
> 
> Also please move the thread cause I found out it's not JUST furries.


 
I have seen ads on dating sites, forums in personals where some people are looking for those infected with HIV/AIDS


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> I have seen ads on dating sites, forums in personals where some people are looking for those infected with HIV/AIDS


 
WTB shotgun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've heard of it before, so I not surprised.
> Disgusted that people want to intentionally spread AIDS to others? Yes.


 Now that I understand the reason behind it not so surprised myself, now I'm disgusted that people want to spread HIV and kill others.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen ads on personals where people are looking for others with HIV/AIDS because they themselves have it and dont want to spread it... but those that spread it intentionally? they can be locked up in prison for homicide.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2011)

You know...  Fetishes no longer shock me.  I'm desensitized.

The thing that REALLY confuses me: there is apparently a large number of gay people who look to get HIV just so they get over the fear of contracting it and have worry-free sex.

This will never make ANY fucking sense to me, at all.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Ricky said:


> You know...  Fetishes no longer shock me.  I'm desensitized.
> 
> The thing that REALLY confuses me: there is apparently a large number of gay people who look to get HIV just so they get over the fear of contracting it and have worry-free sex.
> 
> This will never make ANY fucking sense to me, at all.


 
Well, they want to die before they show signs of aging anyway.

Might as well die from having an AIDS orgy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> I've seen ads on personals where people are looking for others with HIV/AIDS because they themselves have it and dont want to spread it... but those that spread it intentionally? they can be locked up in prison for homicide.


 Having a dating site dedicated to not spreading it is a favor, me personally if I found out I had AIDS I wouldn't want to spread it either.
But people that spread it intentionally to people that don't know the person fucking them has a std, deserve to be taken out back hit with a brick flail.


Xenke said:


> Well, they want to die before they show signs of aging anyway.
> 
> Might as well die from having an AIDS orgy.


Is it wrong that I think it's funny that a entire sex party(except one person) at anthrocon all got HIV?  moral: that's why you use condoms


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is it wrong that I think it's funny that a entire sex party(except one person) at anthrocon all got HIV?  moral: that's why you use condoms


 
It may be wrong, but you're not alone.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't bother worrying about bug catchers. They will remove themselves from the genepool soon enough.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Don't bother worrying about bug catchers. They will remove themselves from the genepool soon enough.


 What about the ones that spread non-fatal stds?


Commiecomrade said:


> It may be wrong, but you're not alone.


 I felt bad for lolling.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 6, 2011)

Every time you stumble across a mind-numbingly stupid fetish remember these words of wisdom. The answer to why is always "Because....furries". It'll save you some brain cells by not trying to understand or think about it.


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

there are people with fetishes for needles and drugs and bloodplay
so it kind of makes sense that people would fetishize the risks involved
in a twisted and vaguely freudian sort of way


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 7, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Every time you stumble across a mind-numbingly stupid fetish remember these words of wisdom. The answer to why is always "Because....furries". It'll save you some brain cells by not trying to understand or think about it.


 
Exactly. Everyone with this fetish has it because of furries, no exceptions. :V


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 7, 2011)

People can find disturbing ways to escape their reality... -_-


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 7, 2011)

I would say I'm surprised, but that would be a lie. 

Also, AIDS - Analy Inflicted Death Sentence.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 7, 2011)

If people can find a fetish out of being eaten alive and dissolving in stomach acids...  Then the idea of a fetish based on an STD just seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Kuraku (Jan 7, 2011)

That is a vulgar fetish!
Why would any one want to get an STD that makes you slowly die in agony?!
Î£ï¼ˆãƒ»â–¡ãƒ»ï¼›ï¼‰


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 7, 2011)

Ask Harley.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

If it's got a hole, it's bound to be something attractive to SOMEONE, I guess.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> If it's got a hole, it's bound to be something attractive to SOMEONE, I guess.



I had no idea it was possible to fuck a disease. :v


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2011)

Goes along with a death fetish.

Hopefully these things don't cross into real life.
And if they do, nothing of value is lost.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I had no idea it was possible to fuck a disease. :v


 
lulz, I meant the person AFFECTED.

Although if it WAS possible, people would be all over that, too.


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> If it's got a hole, it's bound to be something attractive to SOMEONE, I guess.


 pencil sharpeners have holes...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

Love! said:


> pencil sharpeners have holes...


 
You'd be surprised. Give a pencil sharpener to a crazy mofo, he might just stick his dick into it.


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> You'd be surprised. Give a pencil sharpener to a crazy mofo, he might just stick his dick into it.


 if his dick is that small he might as well...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> Goes along with a death fetish.
> 
> Hopefully these things don't cross into real life.
> And if they do, nothing of value is lost.


 They do cross into real life, the problem is part of their fetish is to spread it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They do cross into real life, the problem is part of their fetish is to spread it.


 
I don't really see the problem. If someone wants to slowly die of a terminal illness, that's their business.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> I don't really see the problem. If someone wants to slowly die of a terminal illness, that's their business.


 No I mean they spread the stds to people that don't know they have it.
"Hold on a second before we have sex, do you have a std?"
"..No"
"Okay then"


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No I mean they spread the stds to people that don't know they have it.
> "Hold on a second before we have sex, do you have a std?"
> "..No"
> "Okay then"


I'm pretty sure that counts as some form of attempted homicide. If it's two consensual people that's all good, but not telling someone you're HIV+? That's just terrible. 
Actually yeah i think you can get charged with manslaughter doing that
of course the people being charged won't care, having a terminal illness and everything
gaaahh society


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'm pretty sure that counts as some form of attempted homicide. If it's two consensual people that's all good, but not telling someone you're HIV+? That's just terrible.
> Actually yeah i think you can get charged with manslaughter doing that
> of course the people being charged won't care, having a terminal illness and everything
> gaaahh society


 It's sick cause when a bugcatcher gets arrested they BS and say they didn't know they have a std, and get away with it.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow thats pretty fucking sick, I can't begrudge anyone ( much ) for what they're into, can't always help that, as long as its not harming anyone. But to PURPOSEFULLY spread the HIV/AIDS virus knowing full well what it will do to people. At least the world won't be loosing anything


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> Wow thats pretty fucking sick, I can't begrudge anyone ( much ) for what they're into, can't always help that, as long as its not harming anyone. But to PURPOSEFULLY spread the HIV/AIDS virus knowing full well what it will do to people. At least the world won't be loosing anything


 It's too bad they don't die before they purposefully infect other people.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's too bad they don't die before they purposefully infect other people.



Yeah that would be a bit more helpful if they did so, but I'm hoping that anyone who would get off on that would have trouble getting laid


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

*AHEM!* i can only assume i MIGHT have sparked this, seeing as i draw AIDS fetish art pretty regularly.

yes, i do have an AIDS fetish. :V i don't quite see how it's any more startling than hard vore or rape, seeing as, well, those are a lot more aggressive and involve an actual victim. i suppose AIDS could, but that's not really my thing.

AIDS fetish somewhat accompanies a disease fetish as a whole for me, and the idea of spreading it through sex. it's ruthless, a desire so strong to get contact that you give yourself a disease and you're marked for the rest of your life. on a tamer level, it's why i draw flea sharing porn. it's like a soft version of AIDS sharing.

so yea, proceed with "HARLEY YOU ARE FUCKING STUPID" and so on because that's always what at least one of you does. i'm actually going to be surprised if someone DOESN'T shit talk this.


----------



## Browder (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> *AHEM!* i can only assume i MIGHT have sparked this, seeing as i draw AIDS fetish art pretty regularly.
> 
> yes, i do have an AIDS fetish. :V i don't quite see how it's any more startling than hard vore or rape, seeing as, well, those are a lot more aggressive and involve an actual victim. i suppose AIDS could, but that's not really my thing.
> 
> ...


 
As long as you don't practice it, I'm cool. I will never ever understand it, and I know a lot of gay and black people who will think that you are an insensitive prick but I'm cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> *AHEM!* i can only assume i MIGHT have sparked this, seeing as i draw AIDS fetish art pretty regularly.
> 
> yes, i do have an AIDS fetish. :V i don't quite see how it's any more startling than hard vore or rape, seeing as, well, those are a lot more aggressive and involve an actual victim. i suppose AIDS could, but that's not really my thing.
> 
> ...


 But what's up with the infecting others who don't know they have AIDS?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> AIDS fetish somewhat accompanies a disease fetish as a whole for me, and the idea of spreading it through sex. it's ruthless, a desire so strong to get contact that you give yourself a disease and you're marked for the rest of your life.


 
Is that sort of like dominating / submission?

Someone is changing something about you forever; that's sort of a "control thing" I would think.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But what's up with the infecting others who don't know they have AIDS?


 
that's not my thing, so i can't answer for that group, but i assume it probably has to also do with leaving a permanent mark of some sort. that person had sex with you and they will have to always remember that because they're infected. i honestly don't think anonymous AIDS sharing is too common though.



Ricky said:


> Is that sort of like dominating / submission?
> 
> Someone is changing something about you forever; that's sort of a "control thing" I would think.



not for me. i don't know about other folks though.


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> that's not my thing, so i can't answer for that group, but i assume it probably has to also do with leaving a permanent mark of some sort. that person had sex with you and they will have to always remember that because they're infected. i honestly don't think anonymous AIDS sharing is too common though.
> 
> 
> 
> not for me. i don't know about other folks though.


 

aww man, I was expecting a traditional Harley poast, especially on a topic such as this, son, I am disappoint


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> that person had sex with you and they will have to always remember that because they're infected.


 
Hmm...  It's odd that there is no "control" aspect for you.  It just really sounds that way.

Then again, I probably shouldn't try to analyze fetishes.  Rule 36 and all that.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> aww man, I was expecting a traditional Harley poast, especially on a topic such as this, son, I am disappoint


 
sorry to disappointtt sometimes i actually like to answer seriously. what were you expecting? x3



Ricky said:


> Hmm...  It's odd that there is no "control" aspect for you.  It just really sounds that way.
> 
> Then again, I probably shouldn't try to analyze fetishes.  Rule 36 and all that.



it would be if i was the one getting the disease. forever broken to them, yaknow? i don't know if i'll ever get it forreal though, because i'm kind of in love with someone :V


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i don't know if i'll ever get it forreal though, because i'm kind of in love with someone :V


 
Well, there are also some fetishes you probably just...  shouldn't do 

If you are really interested though, I'm sure there is a room party for it at one of the larger cons.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> yes, i do have an AIDS fetish. :V i don't quite see how it's any more startling than hard vore or rape, seeing as, well, those are a lot more aggressive and involve an actual victim. i suppose AIDS could, but that's not really my thing.
> 
> AIDS fetish somewhat accompanies a disease fetish as a whole for me, and the idea of spreading it through sex. it's ruthless, a desire so strong to get contact that you give yourself a disease and you're marked for the rest of your life. on a tamer level, it's why i draw flea sharing porn. it's like a soft version of AIDS sharing.
> 
> so yea, proceed with "HARLEY YOU ARE FUCKING STUPID" and so on because that's always what at least one of you does. i'm actually going to be surprised if someone DOESN'T shit talk this.


 
I have no desire to shit talk you; I'm actually curious by this admittance. You really are turned on by the thought of marking someone forever with something as dangerous and lethal as AIDS? Doesn't the thought of the disease killing your partner scare you though? (Honestly, I thought the "Harley has a fetish for being diseased" remarks were jokes)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Harley's just going to say he has a fetish for whatever we find revolting at the time.

Seriously, it's like a perfect storm of WTF with him that's starting to go over the edge of complete bullshit.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> I have no desire to shit talk you; I'm actually curious by this admittance. You really are turned on by the thought of marking someone forever with something as dangerous and lethal as AIDS? Doesn't the thought of the disease killing your partner scare you though? (Honestly, I thought the "Harley has a fetish for being diseased" remarks were jokes)


 
Would it really surprise you?

There are people who have a castration fetish and _some people actually go through with it_.

That's heavily entwined with BDSM and it's often the "slave" who gets castrated.

I hear there's some castration party at FC and something about people bringing nuts in a jar >.>

(I have no idea if that is true or not).


----------



## Monster. (Jan 11, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Would it really surprise you?
> 
> There are people who have a castration fetish and some people actually go through with it.
> 
> That's heavily entwined with BDSM and it's often the "slave" who gets castrated.


 
That's true; there's also the "death" or "murder" fetishes. So no, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm pretty sure Harley's just going to say he has a fetish for whatever we find revolting at the time.
> 
> Seriously, it's like a perfect storm of WTF with him that's starting to go over the edge of complete bullshit.


 Either he has a fetish for having fetishes or he's the greatest troll ever.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Well, there are also some fetishes you probably just...  shouldn't do
> 
> If you are really interested though, I'm sure there is a room party for it at one of the larger cons.



no, i'm fine 



Miss-Haha said:


> I have no desire to shit talk you; I'm actually curious by this admittance. You really are turned on by the thought of marking someone forever with something as dangerous and lethal as AIDS? Doesn't the thought of the disease killing your partner scare you though? (Honestly, I thought the "Harley has a fetish for being diseased" remarks were jokes)



i don't like the concept of unknowingly marking them, no. i would be perfectly okay if both partners were willing to share it. if i was with someone who had it and i was sure of being with them, i would have no problem with getting it as well. if not, i'd just die of some disease down the road like cancer or heart disease anyway. pick your poison.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm pretty sure Harley's just going to say he has a fetish for whatever we find revolting at the time.
> 
> Seriously, it's like a perfect storm of WTF with him that's starting to go over the edge of complete bullshit.


 
Aren't i what you find revolting? you sure do seem to have a problem with me. if i did it for attention, i'd be much more proud of my turn-ons. i'm not too happy with myself for liking the stranger things in life, but we can't help what turns us on. i don't need to prove anything to you though, so feel free to deny it. :V because you know, folks can't POSSIBLY like this sort of thing. it's all for attention.



CannonFodder said:


> Either he has a fetish for having fetishes or he's the greatest troll ever.


 
or i'm just an interesting person!


----------



## Monster. (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i don't like the concept of unknowingly marking them, no. i would be perfectly okay if both partners were willing to share it. if i was with someone who had it and i was sure of being with them, i would have no problem with getting it as well. if not, i'd just die of some disease down the road like cancer or heart disease anyway. pick your poison.



Is that the new way of being really romantic nowadays? Getting a life-threatening disease from your life-partner and dying together?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> or i'm just an interesting person!


 You're a walking CDC nightmare :V


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Is that the new way of being really romantic nowadays? Getting a life-threatening disease from your life-partner and dying together?



i'm not romantic



CannonFodder said:


> You're a walking CDC nightmare :V


 
whuzz CDC


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> Aren't i what you find revolting? you sure do seem to have a problem with me. if i did it for attention, i'd be much more proud of my turn-ons. i'm not too happy with myself for liking the stranger things in life, but we can't help what turns us on. i don't need to prove anything to you though, so feel free to deny it. :V because you know, folks can't POSSIBLY like this sort of thing. it's all for attention.


 
You have so much shit that's supposedly wrong with you, a lot by your admission that it's really starting to become numbing to the point where more than half of what you say isn't exactly believable.  I have a hard time distinguishing when you're joking about something or when you're being completely honest, not because I have an issue detecting sarcasm, but because you've "admitted" to doing so much shit or being into so much shit that it's not surprising anymore.

I'm very aware of this AIDS fetish.  I've watched a couple of features on it.  What I have a hard time believing is that you actually like this sort of thing and aren't just saying it for shits and giggles.  I generally have a distrust of whatever someone says about themselves on here.  You're not the first, and certainly not the last, so don't take it so personally.  It's just that your admissions are so outrageous that they're beginning to become parodies of themselves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> whuzz CDC


 The people in hazmat suits always running away from you :V


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You have so much shit that's supposedly wrong with you, a lot by your admission that it's really starting to become numbing to the point where more than half of what you say isn't exactly believable.  I have a hard time distinguishing when you're joking about something or when you're being completely honest, not because I have an issue detecting sarcasm, but because you've "admitted" to doing so much shit or being into so much shit that it's not surprising anymore.
> 
> I'm very aware of this AIDS fetish.  I've watched a couple of features on it.  What I have a hard time believing is that you actually like this sort of thing and aren't just saying it for shits and giggles.  I generally have a distrust of whatever someone says about themselves on here.  You're not the first, and certainly not the last, so don't take it so personally.  It's just that your admissions are so outrageous that they're beginning to become parodies of themselves.


 
FAF is my escape. i can't exactly talk about these sorts of things outside of the net, it feels nice to be able to just admit these sorts of things. i'm not trying to get attention. i used to, i used to try HARD to get attention and come off as "SOOO CRAZY XD" then i was hit with what real mental issues felt like. i DON'T like it, but admittance is the first step to loving yourself which is what my goal is. so, all the jokes are jokes, but they're sometimes serious. i have to laugh at myself because it feels nice to not hate everything about myself. sorry if i come off as a goof-off. i am, yea, and i love being sarcastic and i will continue to be, but when i'm serious i am really i'm serious. it helps me cope.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> and i love being sarcastic and i will continue to be, but when i'm serious i am really i'm serious. it helps me cope.


 
Which as I've already mentioned is the heart of my issue with these "admissions", because whereas you might have some sense of someone being honest about something, I never get that with pretty much anything you've typed in this thread and others.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Which as I've already mentioned is the heart of my issue with these "admissions", because whereas you might have some sense of someone being honest about something, I never get that with pretty much anything you've typed in this thread and others.


 
like i said, the ridiculous behavior is a way of coping most of the time. sometimes i am joking, and i don't want to say what i'm kidding about and what i'm not (i like the anonymity of not having it ALL out on the table), but it's mingled in with trying to help me laugh at myself.


----------



## Crimes (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I think it's more of like...a fetish for sickly people. 
Which quite a few of my friends are into that emaciated, raunchy and dirty look. 
-shrugs-
I don't see it any differently then people who are into other crap.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

harley
i'm sure other people have offered by now
but i could totally hook you up with a dirty needle or something
i've got a whole container of used sharps in my closet just collecting dust


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

Love! said:


> harley
> i'm sure other people have offered by now
> but i could totally hook you up with a dirty needle or something
> i've got a whole container of used sharps in my closet just collecting dust


 
bullshit you do not :V


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

This is quite amusing.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> bullshit you do not :V


 i do
although i don't play with people who have aids
i'm sure i could get someone to give me a sample of his blood in exchange for a few of 'em
and then i can mail it to you i guess???


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

Love! said:


> i do
> although i don't play with people who have aids
> i'm sure i could get someone to give me a sample of his blood in exchange for a few of 'em
> and then i can mail it to you i guess???


 This thread is just getting fucking weird.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread is just getting fucking weird.


i'm not sure how you find this surprising
this thread was about weird fucking to begin with


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

Love! said:


> i'm not sure how you find this surprising
> this thread was about weird fucking to begin with


 Considering I've been a furry for 5 years and counting, nothing can surprise me.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Considering I've been a furry for 5 years and counting, nothing can surprise me.


 then why mention the thread becoming weirder when it was weird to begin with??? i am confused


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

Love! said:


> then why mention the thread becoming weirder when it was weird to begin with??? i am confused


 Cause you were talking about giving old needles to harley..... nvm I don't think you're getting it.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause you were talking about giving old needles to harley..... nvm I don't think you're getting it.


oh come on
given the thread's primary subject
and harley's...unique interests
an offer like that was inevitable
[besides that i really do need to get rid of these things...]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

Love! said:


> i do
> although i don't play with people who have aids
> i'm sure i could get someone to give me a sample of his blood in exchange for a few of 'em
> and then i can mail it to you i guess???


 
naw, i appreciate it though. i have too much on my plate right now to worry about this :C
though don't throw them away!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 12, 2011)

I like flea-sharing, which is a softer version I guess.

My fursona, Jared Lusk is all about infection mixed with degredation.


----------



## Pietja8t8 (Jan 12, 2011)

AIDS fetish... I heard only about _HIV roulette_, which is pretty much a swingers party/orgy thing where one or more folks have HIV, but nobody knows who it is. I guess it gives some sort of "_thrill_" for the decadent people, to play that "_game_".


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

Pietja8t8 said:


> AIDS fetish... I heard only about _HIV roulette_, which is pretty much a swingers party/orgy thing where one or more folks have HIV, but nobody knows who it is. I guess it gives some sort of "_thrill_" for the decadent people, to play that "_game_".


 
i've never understood any roulette games like that :V that doesn't seem like a convenient victory.


----------



## Pietja8t8 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, I guess it was a refference to Russian Roulette... with HIV between Russian and Roulette. 
The victory in Russian Roulette is survival and in HIV roulette it's, I guess, not boning or getting boned by a HIV carrier.

Here's something I've found - it's called the Slovenian Roulette :
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Slovenian Roulette


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

Pietja8t8 said:


> Well, I guess it was a refference to Russian Roulette... with HIV between Russian and Roulette.
> The victory in Russian Roulette is survival and in HIV roulette it's, I guess, not boning or getting boned by a HIV carrier.


 
i mean i would be okay with it, but i imagine most folks would not.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i mean i would be okay with it, but i imagine most folks would not.


 
yeah, i consider myself to be pretty open minded but even i get a little freaked out about this XD

also, i was just browsing through this thread and firefox crashed... it has never done that before. how very appropriate!


----------



## Ricky (Jan 12, 2011)

Pietja8t8 said:


> AIDS fetish... I heard only about _HIV roulette_, which is pretty much a swingers party/orgy thing where one or more folks have HIV, but nobody knows who it is. I guess it gives some sort of "_thrill_" for the decadent people, to play that "_game_".


 
So in other words...  Basically any swingers party/orgy thing XD

Seriously, if you have unprotected sex with guys you don't know you're pretty much playing roulette anyway, although it *might* be worth the risk depending on how cute he is


----------



## Pietja8t8 (Jan 12, 2011)

You could call it like that, but on Slovenian Roulette every participant _knows_ not just _assumes_ that there'll be a carrier. It's all about the disposition towards the situation. When you're taking part in an orgy, you obviously use(_or don't, it depends on you and your current partner_) protection and you don't come in with thinking about potential danger. In the HIV form, danger is the aphrodisiac.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 12, 2011)

Pietja8t8 said:


> You could call it like that, but on Slovenian Roulette every participant _knows_ not just _assumes_ that there'll be a carrier. It's all about the disposition towards the situation. When you're taking part in an orgy, you obviously use(_or don't, it depends on you and your current partner_) protection and you don't come in with thinking about potential danger. In the HIV form, danger is the aphrodisiac.



And the Darwin award goes to whoever thought up something like that


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> And the Darwin award goes to whoever thought up something like that


 
it's to each their own. no different than internet cannibal rings and whatnot.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it's to each their own. no different than internet cannibal rings and whatnot.



Yeah maybe, but theres a difference between having a weird fetish and having a weird fetish that spreads a terminal illness just for kicks because your life is that damn boring ( I can only assume this is fairly well off people since only they could be THAT bored with life and have enough money to afford all those tests ) Yes its just my opinion but in my opinion if you're into this kind of stuff you deserve to contract HIV and have your genetics wiped off the map ( yes I'm occasionally an opinionated bitch, I try to keep that under control but certain subjects don't allow for that )


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> Yeah maybe, but theres a difference between having a weird fetish and having a weird fetish that spreads a terminal illness just for kicks because your life is that damn boring ( I can only assume this is fairly well off people since only they could be THAT bored with life and have enough money to afford all those tests ) Yes its just my opinion but in my opinion if you're into this kind of stuff you deserve to contract HIV and have your genetics wiped off the map ( yes I'm occasionally an opinionated bitch, I try to keep that under control but certain subjects don't allow for that )


 
AHAHA. okay. again with an attitude of "IF YOU LIKE THIS YOU DESERVE TO DIE".
You realize it has nothing to do with "boredom" or even for the most part the desire to infect others? most AIDS fetishists are interested in contracting it themselves.
you're not an opinionated bitch. you don't have enough of a sharpness to your argument. right now you're just kinda vomiting.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> AHAHA. okay. again with an attitude of "IF YOU LIKE THIS YOU DESERVE TO DIE".
> You realize it has nothing to do with "boredom" or even for the most part the desire to infect others? most AIDS fetishists are interested in contracting it themselves.
> you're not an opinionated bitch. you don't have enough of a sharpness to your argument. right now you're just kinda vomiting.


 
Yeah I suppose I am sorta tame with my opinions.
Honestly If they're just having sex with other people who are into it and not spreading it to people who don't know ( which I have heard of happening ) then fine, if you want to die a slow horrible death then whatever floats your boat. My dislike of the situation ( besides WHY would you want to do that, but hey some people have weird fetishes ) is what if you do have someone who is HIV positive and they go around spreading the virus to people intentionally? We don't need a larger amount of people contracting HIV or AIDS

( though I'm still sticking with my opinion that if you purposefully contract a terminal illness to get your jollies you deserve a Darwin  )


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> Yeah I suppose I am sorta tame with my opinions.
> Honestly If they're just having sex with other people who are into it and not spreading it to people who don't know ( which I have heard of happening ) then fine, if you want to die a slow horrible death then whatever floats your boat. My dislike of the situation ( besides WHY would you want to do that, but hey some people have weird fetishes ) is what if you do have someone who is HIV positive and they go around spreading the virus to people intentionally? We don't need a larger amount of people contracting HIV or AIDS
> 
> ( though I'm still sticking with my opinion that if you purposefully contract a terminal illness to get your jollies you deserve a Darwin  )


 
well see that's two totally different situations. you can't lump them together then say OH I MEANT [X] NOT [X] AND [Y].


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well see that's two totally different situations. you can't lump them together then say OH I MEANT [X] NOT [X] AND [Y].


 
I'll admit I generalized, but my point is, if this is done at swingers parties then you may not know who could contract it and be irresponsible ( unless you are keeping tabs on everyone you've had sex with, and who they have sex with and so on ) making the whole thing pretty irresponsible. All it takes is one douche who decides it would be fun to spread it to someone unwilling.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> I'll admit I generalized, but my point is, if this is done at swingers parties then you may not know who could contract it and be irresponsible ( unless you are keeping tabs on everyone you've had sex with, and who they have sex with and so on ) making the whole thing pretty irresponsible. All it takes is one douche who decides it would be fun to spread it to someone unwilling.


 
well yea, but does that make everyone with AIDS fetish a bad person?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well yea, but does that make everyone with AIDS fetish a bad person?


 
Yes! Obviously! :V


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well yea, but does that make everyone with AIDS fetish a bad person?


 Of course not, you can't help what gets you off ( I never said that they were bad people, just that wow thats stupid ) this is just one of the fetishes that needs EXTREME responsibility and vigilance and a hell of a lot of trust between the people involved


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well yea, but does that make everyone with AIDS fetish a bad person?


 If they are intentionally spreading it to people that don't know the person has AIDS as part of their fetish then YES!


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> If they are intentionally spreading it to people that don't know the person has AIDS as part of their fetish then YES!


 
okay you didn't read above obviously.
just because some people do, does that make all AIDS fetishist bad? NO.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> okay you didn't read above obviously.
> just because some people do, does that make all AIDS fetishist bad? NO.


 
It doesn't, but really this is not the kind of thing should be played with, the people into this have to be EXTREMELY careful, the whole practice is irresponsible because you just can't keep tabs on everyone and who they're having sex with.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> It doesn't, but really this is not the kind of thing should be played with, the people into this have to be EXTREMELY careful, the whole practice is irresponsible because you just can't keep tabs on everyone and who they're having sex with.


 
but people can't be judged from other people and one shouldn't be blamed cause of the other


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 13, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> but people can't be judged from other people and one shouldn't be blamed cause of the other


 
yeah like I said, you can't exactly pick and choose what you're into. But if you're going to be into something weird at practice safely so other people don't get fucked over. And with something like this its best left to role-plays, the actual practice of purposefully contracting a deadly virus is irresponsible and, I shouldn't have to say, DANGEROUS. Its just really something people shouldn't be so careless with


----------



## Love! (Jan 13, 2011)

Jared said:


> I like flea-sharing, which is a softer version I guess.
> 
> My fursona, Jared Lusk is all about infection mixed with degredation.


 this is now your theme song [if it wasn't already]
[yt]DgeKRbmUBns[/yt]


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Harley,

I found some sites you might wanna check out:

http://positivesdating.com/sections/about/index.asp

http://personals.poz.com/



Don't have *too* much fun


----------



## Monster. (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know what scares me more; that you actually took the time to found those sites, or that Harley is into that shit.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I don't know what scares me more; that you actually took the time to found those sites, or that Harley is into that shit.


 
Who said I took time to find them?

Maybe I had them bookmarked >.>


----------



## Monster. (Jan 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Who said I took time to find them?
> 
> Maybe I had them bookmarked >.>


 
Okay: Now I KNOW what scares me more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Okay: Now I KNOW what scares me more.


 Maybe Ricky has one and doesn't want to spread it?


----------



## Spectre (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmmm, in a small way considering how my life has turned out, I can kind of see how this would work, especially the spreading part. Hell, I have enough of a distaste and seen the average person on the street do things inhumane enough that helping spread AIDS seems almost tame.  

I don't know how I managed to squeeze this one out of my jaded, cynical mind but a bit of a throwback to tag buildups comes to mind. You escape being tagged while you can and when you finally get caught, you gotta catch everyone else that hasn't been tagged.

Keep in mind, I have a severe distaste for my fellow human beings and while I don't support the spread of AIDS, it doesn't quite concern me in the slightest that it happens since I insist every partner I sleep with has regular blood tests.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Maybe Ricky has one and doesn't want to spread it?


 "Maybe"? (kidding)


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I don't know what scares me more; that you actually took the time to found those sites, or that Harley is into that shit.


 
it's not like i sneak it on people. i don't have it.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it's not like i sneak it on people. i don't have it.


 
I'm kidding, Harley.


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm surprized no one has come right out and said this yet. Fellow gays: we are persecuted on a daily bases for not being what society has deemed "normal". In a way, this AIDs spreading is no different(in a way...) I happen to be a zoophile. Now, I don't act upon impulse, so I should be fine, right? Wrong. Fact is, there are going to be ignorant people bashing you in the face everywhere you turn. As long as people don't act on it, I'm fine. As far as creepy fetishes goes, passing AIDs around is not the worst one out there. Just the other day, there was a guy on the news who got arrested for talking girls into killing themselfs on camera so he could watch and fap to their twitching corpse. He killed 14 girls. Just another day in the fucked up reality we call the real world.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

... Okay, ignoring the douchebag ranting about how we could cure AIDS if we returned to the gold standard or whatever... riiiight.

Guys, I been thinking. Maybe we're being too close-minded about this. Are these guys really hurting anybody as long as it's confined to just their small buttfuck group on the fringe of the fringe? Maybe someone should give them what they want...


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 15, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... Okay, ignoring the douchebag ranting about how we could cure AIDS if we returned to the gold standard or whatever... riiiight.



Wow, aren't we mature. :v

What I was trying to say was that those guys aren't any different just because of their sexual preference. We wear big fuzzy suits, so we really have no room calling a group on something like that. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 15, 2011)

Does this thread really need to live any longer?
It seems we have pretty much gone into a topic of "Harley is into AID's being spread to random people, therefore we will now use our own logic and beliefs."
Seriously, compared to some fetishes it isn't that strange, the aforementioned tap-dancing fetish, and of course, the castration fetishism (and I don't know if they do bring their testicles in a jar) so all in all.
CannonFodder found out a strange fetish, got shocked, made a thread, some people attacked on someone else for having the fetish ala more pages of unnecessary shit.
Close this.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, it's been six pages of this thread and not a picture of said fetish has been shown. My hypotesis is, this thing doesn't exist. :V
I mean, proof please?


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 15, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Well, it's been six pages of this thread and not a picture of said fetish has been shown. My hypotesis is, this thing doesn't exist. :V
> I mean, proof please?


 
Ricky posted a couple sites above.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, well then.
I was thinking of FA pics or something.


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... Okay, ignoring the douchebag ranting about how we could cure AIDS if we returned to the gold standard or whatever... riiiight.


ron paul, aids researcher!



> Guys, I been thinking. Maybe we're being too close-minded about this. Are these guys really hurting anybody as long as it's confined to just their small buttfuck group on the fringe of the fringe? Maybe someone should give them what they want...


 hey, I offered...


----------



## saffronkitten (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone's posted this yet but i have been told by a (gay) friend one of the causes of the aids fetish - 
some people honestly believe that god gave straight people marriage, and gay people aids, cos once they're infected they have to be with you. He met someone in a nightclub who kept asking if he had aids, then told him, he was hiv positive, and when he said no, told him that, apparently he'd fancied him  for ages and wanted to "trap" him.


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

oh hey i forgot to post this when i was talking about ron paul researching aids



saffronkitten said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's posted this yet  but i have been told by a (gay) friend one of the causes of the aids  fetish -
> some people honestly believe that god gave straight people  marriage, and gay people aids, cos once they're infected they have to be  with you. He met someone in a nightclub who kept asking if he had aids,  then told him, he was hiv positive, and when he said no, told him that,  apparently he'd fancied him  for ages and wanted to "trap" him.


 further proof that gay men do not know what love is :v


----------

